# Opinions needed on CL table saw



## Maurice Hood (Jul 7, 2013)

I have found a Craftsman model 152-221040 table saw for sale near me on CL. I was looking to get everyone’s opinion concerning desirability and a fair asking price for this model saw said to be ”in very good condition, works perfect”. I called and got the model number but have not seen the saw yet. What does everyone think of this model Craftsman saw? Anyone have pictures of this model saw? Thanks,


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

This might be of inerest to ya....

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/used-table-saw-54134/


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Depending on condition, and what's included, it should be worth in the $200-$300 range....if it's really stellar and has some good extras, I'd consider going a tad higher.


----------



## bsmoov (Oct 28, 2013)

I just recently purchased that same saw. I have not yet used it but based on the trunnions and reviews I've read I think it's a pretty decent saw. I paid $150 and that included a diablo dado blade as well.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's a picture.


----------



## Maurice Hood (Jul 7, 2013)

Judging from the picture I assume it is belt drive and NOT a split-rail fence rail system is that correct? Does it have any type of dust port with it or would I have to build my own? They are asking $250.00 for it not sure if they will take any less for it or not. It is about 50 miles away I’m not sure it I want to make the drive or not I’ll have to think on it. The one pictured above does look really nice though, pretty much the size I'm looking for.Thanks to everyone for the responses.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes to belt drive and no to split rail. Nice saw for $250. Should handle whatever a hobbyist wants to throw at it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's what separates this saw from most other used saws in the $250 range:


----------



## Maurice Hood (Jul 7, 2013)

Just an update; I never could get together with the seller of the table saw. I suspect it must be some kind of a scam but have no idea what the scam is. After 2 weeks of trying to set something up, and getting all kind of encouragement to just come on down anytime, I eventually drove all the way down there and could not get up with anyone but then a couple hours later they were calling trying to set something up again. I just stopped communicating with them at all. The search goes on!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

That's a chance you take with CL. Ive had nearly the exact thing happen. I was trying to buy a used dryer for my mom once when hers quit working. Found a great deal and worked out a time to meet. Drove 45 miles and no one would answer the door. They finally called me while I was sitting in their driveway and asked me to leave, said they decided last minute not to sell it. I was :furious:. Im typically a really nice guy but that guy got an ear full.


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

I was looking on CL at a Grizzly table saw, jointer and planer/moulder that was for sale in Detroit area. I tried for at least two weeks to get a phone number from someone to talk to about them. Received a couple of emails, but no phone numbers. I didn't want to drive 4 hours and not know what the conditions, etc that I wasn't getting from the pictures and emails. So I quit chasing them, and then I see they were not listed any more. Maybe they had someone else looking at them but didn't let me know. Glad I bought a new TS and jointer, but at twice the cost of the three items. Oh well.

Jon
Northern Michigan


----------



## Maurice Hood (Jul 7, 2013)

I just wanted to update the thread. I responded this weekend to a CL ad for a Ridgid 3612 table saw. The saw needs a good cleaning but other than needing the little adjustable feet replaced is in very good condition. Anyway, just one ride in my truck and about 250 miles later I’m the proud owner of a Ridgid 3612 table saw.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Sure ya did.......I see no pictures here....


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

250 miles!! 

Congrats, I think?


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking for pics. I the meantime, the 3612 is probably one of the best contractor TSS ever produced. Properly cared for, it's a forever saw.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

toolguy1000 said:


> Looking for pics. I the meantime, the 3612 is probably one of the best contractor TSS ever produced. Properly cared for, it's a forever saw.


What?? It's a good saw.....best ever? I don't know about that....


----------



## Maurice Hood (Jul 7, 2013)

Okay, this is my first attempt at posting pictures I hope this comes out correctly. If it does then here are a couple pictures of the Ridgid saw I bought last weekend.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice! Even came with the guard. That's rare.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks good!!!


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Really nice saw. Great condition and complete. Those older gray ridgid stationary power tools carry a lifetime guaranty against factory defects regardless of ownership. What that's worth on a saw that probably at least 12+ YO, I'll leave to the OP.

BTW, if the usefulness of the front rail tape isn't important, those rails can be slid to the right for an additional 6 to 12" of rip capacity.

Enjoy. I have a 2412 fitted with options so it looks like a 3612 but it doesn't have a dual voltage motor like the 3612. Take the time to set it up carefully, put a good blade on it, don't abuse it and it will last almost indefinitely. So what did it cost?

P.s. Is the rear rail there. Didn't see it in the pic. Fence won't work without it. Also, there's a spreader rod that goes between the front and rear rails that keeps the rails from being bent by the fence when it's locked in place. Is that part of the purchase?


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> What?? It's a good saw.....best ever? I don't know about that....


My comment was that the 3612 was ONE of the best contractor saws ever produced.


----------



## Maurice Hood (Jul 7, 2013)

The saw is in decent shape and pretty much complete. I do need to get a good blade for it and need to replace the adjustable feet on it as the rubber is coming off the original ones. I did not get a spreader for it maybe I can get one from somewhere. Actually, I didn’t know there was one for it. I paid $225.00 for the saw I hope that was a reasonable price, it seemed so to me at the time. I think I’ll be happy with it I just need to get to building something.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

$225 is a good price. Pick a blade, then get a microjig splitter that's the same thickness of the blade you get. Of course, to use the microjig splitter, you'll need a zero-clearance blade throat plate. Pretty easy to make if you have a bandsaw or scroll saw. Or, you could use a router and a flush trim bit. And, of course for $25 you can buy one. But, you _do _ want one. Not only does it provide a home for the microjig splitter, it gives you cleaner cuts with no tearout on the bottom.

Don't forget some silicone-free spray for the top of the saw. My favorite is Glide Cote. It's like wax, but WAYYY easier. Keeps the top smooth, slippery, and rust-free(provided you use it regularly. For the saw internals, grab some dry lube. White lithium grease in an aerosol can works. You want a dry lube so sawdust isn't attracted to it. Sawdust attracts moisture, moisture causes rust, rust ain't good.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Maurice Hood said:


> ...... I did not get a spreader for it maybe I can get one from somewhere. Actually, I didn’t know there was one for it. I paid $225.00 for the saw I hope that was a reasonable price, it seemed so to me at the time. I think I’ll be happy with it I just need to get to building something.


part u on page 16 of this OM:

https://www.gardnerinc.com/manuals/pdf/ipl/TTI/Ridgid_benchtop_manuals/table%20saws/TS3612/TS36120_SP6461-1.pdf

i wouldn't use the fence without it. depending on the clamping pressure of the fence, the rails could bend which would, IMHO, seriously compromise the fence's utility.


----------



## Maurice Hood (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their assistance. I wonder where I might actually get the spreader, and the leveling feet as well, for this saw? I know it is getting a little age on it but does Ridgid still sell parts for this saw?


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

That was a great video, looks like I will be making a few


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Did I miss something? Video?


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

RobinDobbie said:


> Did I miss something? Video?



In post 23


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh, without a quote or reference I had no idea! Glad it helped.


----------



## Maurice Hood (Jul 7, 2013)

I appreciate the link to the video and all the useful information by everyone. I googled several times and could not locate the manual for the 3612. I did find one for the 3650, which looks identical, but could not get a hit for the 3612. It’s really strange how all that works sometimes. I believe I read somewhere that this saw was made by Emerson who was making a very similar saw for Craftsman at the same time. What was the model of the Craftsman and would the spreader and adjustable feet be the same? I figured that might make it easier to find what I need if the Craftsman is the same. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

See post 24 above for a link to the OM for the 3612.


----------

